# Tuna and/or grouper trip with Captain Delynn



## BraceForIt (May 24, 2012)

Trip booked


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

BraceForIt said:


> Planning a tuna trip leave Saturday around 6pm and come back Sunday around lunch time with Captain delynn if the tuna are in. If the tuna are not in, leaving around 4-5am Sunday and going for AJ, gag grouper scamp and trigger and maybe try a tuna. Going on 34 Freeman out of Daybreak/Pensacola. Please be laid back and fun. Text me if you are interested. Need 1 person. Clay 850-380-2946





Might get more responses if folks knew the breakdown of $$$... Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

BraceForIt said:


> Please be laid back and fun.



and who else is going. ha ha


----------

